# Lsp 1000!!!



## Artrella

*  Congratulations and thank you for your kind help!!   *


----------



## te gato

!!CONGRATULATIONS !! ​ 
Lsp​ 

!!!1000!!!​te gato


----------



## badger

*Congratulations lsp please keep climbing*​





badger.


----------



## lsp

Thanks for noticing! I wasn't aware until now, it seems so strange to see that number referring to me. I guess my WR addiction is more serious than I thought! 

Thanks again 
Lsp


----------



## Benjy

lsp said:
			
		

> Thanks for noticing! I wasn't aware until now, it seems so strange to see that number referring to me. I guess my WR addiction is more serious than I thought!
> 
> Thanks again
> Lsp



recognition is the first step  abandonment is the next lol


----------



## lsp

Benjy said:
			
		

> recognition is the first step  abandonment is the next lol


You won't get rid of me that easily! I've tried!


----------



## Benjy

lsp said:
			
		

> You won't get rid of me that easily! I've tried!



hehe.. when i wrote that i kew what i meant  that is to say abandonment in the sense of giving up on giving up i fsou see what i mean :s anyhows i should be in bed its like 4:20am :/


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations LSP. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## walnut

*Hai fatto un sacco di forum-strada... Auguri Lsp!!! Walnut*


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> You won't get rid of me that easily! I've tried!


 You've tried to get rid of us?

Comunque, 1000 post non sono un traguardo, sono un buon punto di partenza 

Sulla lunga strada da percorrere... spero non ci siano intoppi!


----------



## lsp

Grazie mille (get it? ouch!), e poi, ci siete voi amici del forum per gli eventuali intoppi.

A thousand thanks,
Lsp


----------



## pinkpanter

Muchas felicidades


----------



## Leopold

¡Cuantos cumpleposts! Happy posting to you, lsp.

Leo


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations and thanks for your contributions.  Aren't you glad it's not a birthday!!

ciao,
Cuciu


----------



## ~PiCHi~

*WELL DONE!   *


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, lsp!
It's a great honor to have reached a milestone on the same day you did! 

Un abrazo,
LN


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Congratulations and thanks for your contributions.  Aren't you glad it's not a birthday!!
> 
> ciao,
> Cuciu]


I avoided posting my picture, and here you have gone and revealed my likeness to the membership!

Seriously, those posts did sneak up into the big numbers as fast as birthdays. Thanks, everyone!
Lsp


----------

